# Autouruchamianie KDE w Gentoo 6.3.1 [solved]

## jogurt2003

Witam.

Mam problem z serwerem w firmie. Chciałbym, żeby środowisko KDE uruchamiało się automatycznie. Obecnie aby uruchomić KDE muszę:

1. włączyć komputer i poczekać aż pojawi się czarny ekran z białym "X"

2. następnie muszę nacisnąć klawisze Ctrl + Alt + Backspace

3. wpisać nazwę użytkownika: root

4. wpisać hasło roota

5. wpisać kdm i nacisnąć enter.

Dopiero w tym momencie pojawia się graficzne okno logowania z możliwością wprowadzenia użytkownika i hasła.

Czy jest jakiś prosty sposób na zautomatyzowanie tego procesu. Chciałbym widzieć graficzne okno logowania bez wpisywania hasła roota.

Pozdrawam, SylwekLast edited by jogurt2003 on Mon Apr 30, 2012 8:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Crenshaw

Zajrzyj do dokumentacji gentoo. Jesli to nie pomoze to idz tutaj:

http://bit.ly/Jc6CzW

----------

## jogurt2003

Ustawiłem w /etc/X11/Sessions:

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

XSESSION="kde-3.1.5"

oraz dodałem wpis:

# rc-update add xdm default

Po restarcie uruchomiło się okno logowania KDE:). Niby problem rozwiązany.

Niestety po kolejnym restarcie serwera znów pojawił się czarny ekran z X-em, znów należy wprowadzać komendy root, hasło, kdm.

Korzystam z 3 poziomu startowego. 

Zmiana na poziom 5 nie pomaga. Natomiast po zmianie w /etc/inittab poziomu z 5 na 3 pierwsze logowanie odbywa się za pomocą KDE a nie X.

Oczywiście kolejne uruchomienia już tylko z X

Gdzie szukać rozwiązania problemu?

----------

## jogurt2003

Dodanie 

kdm 

do /etc/conf.d/local.start

też nie pomogło.

----------

## jogurt2003

/etc/X11/xdm/xdm-config

! $Xorg: xdm-conf.cpp,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:54:17 cpqbld Exp $

!

!

!

!

! $XFree86: xc/programs/xdm/config/xdm-conf.cpp,v 1.10 2002/11/30 19:11:32 herrb Exp $

!

DisplayManager.errorLogFile:	/var/log/xdm.log

DisplayManager.pidFile:		/var/run/xdm.pid

DisplayManager.keyFile:		/etc/X11/xdm/xdm-keys

DisplayManager.servers:		/etc/X11/xdm/Xservers

DisplayManager.accessFile:	/etc/X11/xdm/Xaccess

DisplayManager.willing:		su nobody -c /etc/X11/xdm/Xwilling

! All displays should use authorization, but we cannot be sure

! X terminals may not be configured that way, so they will require

! individual resource settings.

DisplayManager*authorize:	true

! The following three resources set up display :0 as the console.

DisplayManager._0.setup:	/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0

DisplayManager._0.startup:	/etc/X11/xdm/GiveConsole

DisplayManager._0.reset:	/etc/X11/xdm/TakeConsole

!

DisplayManager*resources:	/etc/X11/xdm/Xresources

DisplayManager*session:		/etc/X11/xdm/Xsession

DisplayManager*authComplain:	true

! SECURITY: do not listen for XDMCP or Chooser requests

! Comment out this line if you want to manage X terminals with xdm

DisplayManager.requestPort:	0

----------

## jogurt2003

/etc/inittab

#

# /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up

#                the system in a certain run-level.

#

# Author:  Miquel van Smoorenburg, <miquels@cistron.nl>

# Modified by:  Patrick J. Volkerding, <volkerdi@ftp.cdrom.com>

# Modified by:  Daniel Robbins, <drobbins@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Martin Schlemmer, <azarah@gentoo.org>

#

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/inittab,v 1.6 2003/01/06 21:32:43 azarah Exp $

#

# Default runlevel.

id:3:initdefault:

# System initialization, mount local filesystems, etc.

si::sysinit:/sbin/rc sysinit

# Further system initialization, brings up the boot runlevel.

rc::bootwait:/sbin/rc boot

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown 

l1:S1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

#z6:6:respawn:/sbin/sulogin

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

# Used by /etc/init.d/xdm to control DM startup.

# Read the comments in /etc/init.d/xdm for more

# info. Do NOT remove, as this will start nothing

# extra at boot if /etc/init.d/xdm is not added

# to the "default" runlevel.

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh

# End of /etc/inittab

----------

## jogurt2003

/etc/conf.d/local.start

# /etc/conf.d/local.start:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/local.start,v 1.4 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# This is a good place to load any misc.

# programs on startup ( 1>&2 )

/sbin/./sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf

setserial /dev/ttyS0 low_latency

chmod a+rw /dev/parport0

su - -c /usr/X11R6/bin/X pcig &

kdm

echo "completed /etc/conf.d/local.start"

----------

## jogurt2003

/etc/rc.conf

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.22 2003/10/21 06:09:42 vapier Exp $

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

KEYMAP="us"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

# CONSOLETRANSALTION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then set CLOCK

# to "local".  This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/clock script.

CLOCK="UTC"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# Set PROTOCOLS to the protocols that you plan to use.  Gentoo Linux will only

# enable module auto-loading for these protocols, eliminating annoying module

# not found errors.

#

# NOTE: Do NOT uncomment the next lines, but add them to 'PROTOCOLS=...' line!!

#

# Num   Protocol

# 1:    Unix

# 2:    IPv4

# 3:    Amateur Radio AX.25

# 4:    IPX

# 5:    DDP / appletalk

# 6:    Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# 9:    X.25

# 10:   IPv6

# 11:   ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# 19:   Acorn Econet

# Most users want this:

PROTOCOLS="1 2 10"

#For IPv6 support:

#PROTOCOLS="1 2 10"

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts is smart enouth to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enligtenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if a ~/.xsession exist, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (ex: kde-3.0.2)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

XSESSION="kde-3.1.5"

----------

## Crenshaw

 *jogurt2003 wrote:*   

> Ustawiłem w /etc/X11/Sessions:
> 
> DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"
> 
> XSESSION="kde-3.1.5"
> ...

 

Moze sproboj odpalic xdm recznie

/etc/init.d/xdm start

i moze w logach powie Ci co go boli...

I druga rzecz ja mam plik /etc/X11/Sessions/KDE-4 ktory nalezy do pakietu kdebase-startkde i nigdy nie musialem zagladac do X11/Sessions, moze tego Ci brakuje?

----------

## jogurt2003

Sprawa rozwiązana.

Pomogło dodanie do /etc/conf.d/local.start:

/etc/init.d/xdm start

i deaktywacja komendy

# su - -c /usr/X11R6/bin/X pcig & 

Dzięki Crenshaw za pomoc.

----------

## ryba84

A pokaż

```
rc-update list
```

bo problem leży chyba gdzie indziej  :Wink: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *ryba84 wrote:*   

> bo problem leży chyba gdzie indziej ;)

 

Między krzesłem a klawiaturą…

----------

